# Charcoal Webber Cooking For Xmas



## jamieh (16/12/12)

Hi all,

going to be cooking lamb, beef, pork and turkey on 2 webbers for xmas dinner and possibly lunch...ive used the charcoal webbers numbers of times all with great results...this time im going to use wood chips and smoke the meats, make separate gravies from each roast juice and slow cook them for around 6-7 hours over the charcoal beads....does anyone have any good tips with pork crackling and cooking times for the kettle webbers(straight charcoal) im thinking for the pork to do both the day of xmas(all other meats the day before hand and let them rest in gravy overnight....so the meat becomes more tender and will be infused with its own flavour(wether it be pulled meat or i try and leave the meat intact as a whole in its own gravy and pull it apart christmas day or try and cut it up which wont happen...will be too tender) but to reduce stress on xmas day i think the better idea is to cook the meat on the webbers on the monday, and maybe light a dozen briquettes on xmas morning and sit the roasts over the coals to gently warm them?

a couple of weeks ago i did cook for my mother in laws side of the family(40-50 people i guess were at my brother in laws)...got both webbers going early morning (meat on by 830....lunch was at 2:30-3pm) the thing that i hated was i had to go around there...set up both webbers and meat...then go back home....so i didnt have control of heat and cooking the meat, etc, we had 2 large beefs, 2 lambs and 2 porks, the pork crackling turned out well, one of the beefs was charcoal on the outside but tender and juicy on the inside ( i over did the heat beads at the start...used a shit load and im thinking the kettle cooked the meat too fast rather than using less beads and slow cooking all the meat..would have done things differently if the meat was done at my joint...would have had full control) the other beef and lambs and porks fell apart...the heat from the webber penetrated the meat very nicely 

so my choice of beer for xmas...possibly bluetongue premium lager .....

gas weber Q...side note is that a 6kg turkey on indirect heat takes 2 hours...trying to figure out if a charcoal webber will be the same?


----------



## Cube (16/12/12)

Go the long and slow snake method with the coals. Works a treat. Controls temp for you really. 

Use a digi wireless temp probe. $20 odd at Bunnings. 

Do the crackling in the oven if you want to be assured of good crackling. 

Smoking is great on a coals.


----------



## jamieh (16/12/12)

snake method?? ive got 4 charcoal baskets and a charcoal starter...works pretty well in both webbers with smaller amounts of meat...interested in snake method though..


----------



## Hammer (16/12/12)

on the aussiebbq forum it discusses the charcoal snake method. Essentially u make a long snake around the webber. you then light only one end and it slowly burns around the charcoal. I add different woods on the snake at the start to smoke the meat. You use the vents to control the temp. WOrks a treat!


----------



## donburke (16/12/12)

jamieh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> going to be cooking lamb, beef, pork and turkey on 2 webbers for xmas dinner and possibly lunch...ive used the charcoal webbers numbers of times all with great results...this time im going to use wood chips and smoke the meats, make separate gravies from each roast juice and slow cook them for around 6-7 hours over the charcoal beads....does anyone have any good tips with pork crackling and cooking times for the kettle webbers(straight charcoal) im thinking for the pork to do both the day of xmas(all other meats the day before hand and let them rest in gravy overnight....so the meat becomes more tender and will be infused with its own flavour(wether it be pulled meat or i try and leave the meat intact as a whole in its own gravy and pull it apart christmas day or try and cut it up which wont happen...will be too tender) but to reduce stress on xmas day i think the better idea is to cook the meat on the webbers on the monday, and maybe light a dozen briquettes on xmas morning and sit the roasts over the coals to gently warm them?
> 
> ...




personally i dont use heatbeads, whilst they are an easy way to control heat, they tend to impart a 'kerosene' type odour when burning (i'm not talking about lucifers either)

heat beads in a weber used for roasting doesnt give much of a bbq flavour and you may as well just use an oven, its easier 

i like to use wood charcoal, a sack costs $25 to $30 and can be had from local continental shops

the wood charcoal smoke heaps, and there might not be a need for any additional smoking chips

the wood doesnt last as long as heat beads so you'll find yourself having to top up the charcoal more often

thats how i do it anyway,

just an aside, have you considered spit roasting the turkey or pieces of meat ?

bunnings have a small spitroast bbq (up to 5kg) for $88 that works beautifully, would do a turkey just fine

shove heaps of butter under the turkey's skin (jamie oliver style) or get a basting syringe and make a mix 50/50 beer and olive oil with your favourite spices and inject it deep into the flesh

all this talk is making me salivate :icon_drool2:


----------



## pmastello (16/12/12)

I did two legs of lamb last weekend using the snake method. It was my first time using the method, but it worked perfectly. 7.5 hrs all up, really thick red smokey edge to the meat. One leg was slightly on the dry side, the other was perfectly juicy. I suppose that was the salt rub that dried it out though. Next time I think I will brine them in beer.


----------



## Charst (16/12/12)

maybe get yourself a little cut of belly of pork and do a test run to see how it proforms crackling wise. 
not as a guide for the cooking of a joint but just to see if webbers temps give a good crackle.
Every cooking show ive seen he chef does they utmost to dry the skin as much as they can prior to oiling it a little.

water = shit crackling

hope your christmas is a cracker....


----------



## Nick JD (16/12/12)

Secret to great cracking is salt - loads of it. 

Just put the skin under a grill. Done in 5 minutes perfectly.


----------



## Cube (16/12/12)

jamieh said:


> snake method?? ive got 4 charcoal baskets and a charcoal starter...works pretty well in both webbers with smaller amounts of meat...interested in snake method though..



http://www.aussiebbq.info/forum/viewtopic....f=19&t=4864

Snake method above. Join the forum. They do bulk buys of charcoal at times. Better for a webber but heat beads are a great alternative. I smoke with heat beads all the time. Weekly at least one chook and pulled pork with snake method. 

Kerosine taste with heat beads is a myth. Some inferior heat bead knockoffs can do this due to the binding agent they use. 

I haven't tried the 'robot turds' coal yet but will soon. They are nut/star shape looking coals made from coconut husks or something like that.


----------



## donburke (16/12/12)

Cube said:


> Kerosine taste with heat beads is a myth. Some inferior heat bead knockoffs can do this due to the binding agent they use.




if you dont notice it then fine, but i do, so it aint no myth to me

i'm pretty sure they also use an oxidising agent in them as well as a binding agent

msds anyone ?


----------



## QldKev (16/12/12)

The ones you get the kero from, is that the Easy lite ones or the normal ones? 

QldKev


----------



## donburke (16/12/12)

QldKev said:


> The ones you get the kero from, is that the Easy lite ones or the normal ones?
> 
> QldKev




the normal ones, especially when they first light, never tried the easy lite ones

throw a few unlit heat beads on some lit ones and take a whiff, tell me what you smell


----------



## goldstar (16/12/12)

Don't use the cheap heat beads. Many contain chemicals. Definitely don't use the easy light products. The Redheads Natural Wood Charcoals are easy to find and all work a treat.

http://www.redheads.com.au/fire.php


----------



## jyo (16/12/12)

I am getting ready for my first cook in the webber and neither Bunnings, Masters or BBQ's galore stock those redhead charcoals, mate. Where do you get them from?


----------



## Nick JD (16/12/12)

I light a fire with wood in my webber. My work generates a bit of offcuts, so it's untreated pine at the start and usually tassie oak once started. 

Doesn't taste at all like charcoal. Tastes like wood smoke.


----------



## donburke (16/12/12)

you psyched me up posting this stuff that i was reading early on a sunday morning ...

this is what i did this afternoon ...

best thing about the spit is you don't need to do anything during the cooking except drink beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (16/12/12)

Cube said:


> Kerosine taste with heat beads is a myth. Some inferior heat bead knockoffs can do this due to the binding agent they use.


It's also not a 'myth' for me, I can most defiantly smell/taste when meat has been cooked in the Webber over 'heat beads', not sure I'd describe it as 'kerosine' but it does not smell/taste nice/natural to me, which is why I cant/wont use any brand of 'heat beads'.

I also notice quantities of MSG in food almost immediately (I get a headache) ... but that's a different story.


----------



## keifer33 (16/12/12)

jyo said:


> I am getting ready for my first cook in the webber and neither Bunnings, Masters or BBQ's galore stock those redhead charcoals, mate. Where do you get them from?



Masters has them listed jyo

http://www.masters.com.au/product/90243149...al-bbq-fuel-4kg
http://www.masters.com.au/product/90001479...bq-charcoal-8kg


----------



## alcoadam (16/12/12)

I tried the redhead" charcoal recently but didnt really like them. They took
longer to get going and offered nothing more (in regards to flavour) than the heat
beads would. The Diggers charcoal is another story.proper campfire aromas n
flavours there. :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo (16/12/12)

Cheers, Keifer. My Googling failed!



keifer33 said:


> Masters has them listed jyo
> 
> http://www.masters.com.au/product/90243149...al-bbq-fuel-4kg
> http://www.masters.com.au/product/90001479...bq-charcoal-8kg


----------



## Nick JD (16/12/12)

Why don't people use wood in webbers?


----------



## Cube (16/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Why don't people use wood in webbers?



For newbies knowing what 'wood' they have is a 'hard one'. Some woods are quite dangerous or just putrid to use. Charcoal is good wood basically that has all the shit and crap burnt out of it, in lay terms, turning it into charcoal.


----------



## iralosavic (16/12/12)

Can you put multiple chooks or various cuts of meat on the Bunnings rotisserie or are you limited to one?


----------



## donburke (16/12/12)

iralosavic said:


> Can you put multiple chooks or various cuts of meat on the Bunnings rotisserie or are you limited to one?




no reason why not, if you have fillets of meat that you thread through the skewer 'yeeros style' you could put whatever you like on it, pack it nice and tight and you can slice off in layers as it cooks through

beef on one side, lamb on the other side and perhaps some chicken in the middle for the vegetarians

the thing would fit 2 chooks comfortably, and i'm sure you could fit 3, but the problem would be tying them, as it only comes with one pair of prongs, a bit of stainless tie wire and i'd say you'd be good


----------



## Helles (16/12/12)

Go see the local charcoal Chicken and see if they will sell you some real Charcoal
Im told some do 25kg bags @ $25


----------



## jimmyjack (16/12/12)

I fire my charcoal up using my NASA. Gets em going pretty quick!!! I then add them to my Weber Smokey mountain cooker and add the wood chips


----------



## nathan_madness (16/12/12)

My neighbour across the road sells bags of charcoal 10kg $10 it's the corner of Stanbrough and London roads in Belmont Brisbane if anyone is chasing some.


----------



## lukasfab (17/12/12)

jyo said:


> I am getting ready for my first cook in the webber and neither Bunnings, Masters or BBQ's galore stock those redhead charcoals, mate. Where do you get them from?




mate bunnings are all over the place, one day they have it the next they don't . the redheads stuff isn't that great, the diggers charcaol is good but the price is stupid. give this guy a call, ABR Charcoal 0402467374 he is in Beechboro and a hell of a lot cheaper and well worth the effort if you like your webber bbq.


----------



## Stormahead (17/12/12)

I swear I saw those Redheads charcoals in Woolies Bentley 

Slightly OT but you guys got me thinking about a weber then I saw these:

Kamado Joe
https://www.barbequesgalore.com.au/products...ew.aspx?id=1157

Gave me the orn just looking at it


----------



## Punkal (17/12/12)

My dad has one of those... It works a treat even with my dads slitly drink cooking/burning.


----------



## bugeater (18/12/12)

donburke said:


> throw a few unlit heat beads on some lit ones and take a whiff, tell me what you smell



Heatbeads give me a smell reminiscent of burning coal. Visit a miniature railway and smell the steam trains.

That said, when I cook steak on my webber it tastes like awesome. Heat beads and a handful of smoking wood. Yum.

Heat beads manufacture:
http://www.heatbeads.com.au/tip/how-are-he...riquettes-made/


----------



## jamieh (23/12/12)

alright fellas, bought diggers charcoal from bunnings, along with samba smoking chips (2 boxes....one is lamb and beef and the other poulty and pork), plus a basting brush and a couple more spit prongs....for anyone who has used diggers charcoal....would it be a wise idea to buy a pack of heat beads bbq briquettes just incase...or throw a few in for longer burning time? im normally cooking webbers in the garage with the backyard roller door fully open....just so the wind through the backyard doesnt make the charcoal burn out quicker...from previous cooking sessions ive found the charcoal lasts longer in the garage...5-6 hours compared to 2-3 in the backyard under the pergola....thoughts anyone or better ideas?


----------



## jamieh (23/12/12)

also i had thought of buying proper branded smoking chips from mitre 10...hickory chips, with the 'flash' labelling and packaging....but then thoought...the chips would be the same and how i bought them yesterday was more cost effective...2 different boxes will cover the pork/lamb/beef and turkey im cooking over the spit and webber


----------



## donburke (23/12/12)

jamieh said:


> also i had thought of buying proper branded smoking chips from mitre 10...hickory chips, with the 'flash' labelling and packaging....but then thoought...the chips would be the same and how i bought them yesterday was more cost effective...2 different boxes will cover the pork/lamb/beef and turkey im cooking over the spit and webber




are you going to cook the turkey on the spit ?


----------



## jamieh (23/12/12)

sure am..smoking it too..got a 3kg turkey...webber Q's take 2 hours to cook a 6 kg turkey....mind you those are gas...i will monitor mine and cook for about an hour or so...hate oven cooking for meat


----------



## humulus (23/12/12)

donburke said:


> you psyched me up posting this stuff that i was reading early on a sunday morning ...
> 
> this is what i did this afternoon ...
> 
> ...



D.b. how good are those little spits??!! Good to see its REAL charcoal :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jamieh (23/12/12)

ive got a red kettle webber and green smoker grill (both charcoal) and borrow the oldmans spit that im putting charcoal into


----------



## donburke (23/12/12)

jamieh said:


> sure am..smoking it too..got a 3kg turkey...webber Q's take 2 hours to cook a 6 kg turkey....mind you those are gas...i will monitor mine and cook for about an hour or so...hate oven cooking for meat




its gonna be awesome

the turkey will take around 2 hours on the spit, maybe longer, depending on heat of course

a small chook takes about and hour and a half so your turkey should take longer

make sure you stay well lubricated during the cooking :icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke (23/12/12)

humulus said:


> D.b. how good are those little spits??!! Good to see its REAL charcoal :icon_chickcheers:




for the money, you seriously cant go wrong

there is something therapeutic about watching a piece of animal turning round and round over hot coals and drinking beer :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## humulus (23/12/12)

jamieh said:


> alright fellas, bought diggers charcoal from bunnings, along with samba smoking chips (2 boxes....one is lamb and beef and the other poulty and pork), plus a basting brush and a couple more spit prongs....for anyone who has used diggers charcoal....would it be a wise idea to buy a pack of heat beads bbq briquettes just incase...or throw a few in for longer burning time? im normally cooking webbers in the garage with the backyard roller door fully open....just so the wind through the backyard doesnt make the charcoal burn out quicker...from previous cooking sessions ive found the charcoal lasts longer in the garage...5-6 hours compared to 2-3 in the backyard under the pergola....thoughts anyone or better ideas?



I find that charcoal burns a bit quicker definitely hotter,I do a 60/40 mix charcoal-heat beads all with a home brew in my hand :drinks:


----------



## DU99 (23/12/12)

i have one the first weber's introduced australia.all i do is place the fire lighters and cover with required amount of heat beads(willow brand) lite and wait till there ready.then get get the cut of meat i am using coat in oil and place in weber..then cook as recommend..No salt on the pork either..


----------



## jamieh (23/12/12)

yeah ive been told it burns quicker...im going to get a bag of heat beads(briquettes) just to add to the mix so it burns longer..and low and slow cooking...what basting liquid mix does everyone use? and pork rubs? ive got one in mind what would like to know what others use...


----------



## Nick JD (23/12/12)

DU99 said:


> i have one the first weber's introduced australia.all i do is place the fire lighters and cover with required amount of heat beads(willow brand) lite and wait till there ready.then get get the cut of meat i am using coat in oil and place in weber..then cook as recommend..No salt on the pork either..



Funny you mention this.

Couple of years ago buying my Webber and I notice Made in China is on the box, Made in Illinois is on the showroom Webber.

So I ask the guy what's going on. Turns out that's pretty much the last MiA Webber.

He sold be the US one in the showroom.

I'd be interested to see how the enamel is holding up on the Chinese ones...


----------



## marksfish (23/12/12)

jamieh said:


> yeah ive been told it burns quicker...im going to get a bag of heat beads(briquettes) just to add to the mix so it burns longer..and low and slow cooking...what basting liquid mix does everyone use? and pork rubs? ive got one in mind what would like to know what others use...



pork dry rubs are like opinions everyone has one and they all slightly different take a basic recipe of the net and adjust to your taste and go for it, as for basting i dont do it i have a disposable aluminium baking tray with a kettle full of boiling water in it and add bay leaves and rosemary as i have heaps in my garden.


----------



## Screwtop (23/12/12)

The Mitre10 Mini Spit Roaster at $99 is way better than the Bunnings at $88

Larger plus adjustable height electric rotisserie not battery. Did lamb last night, while out for birthday drinks with a mate, piss easy cooking. Have a pork shoulder to do for Xmas Day, plus maybe smoke some prawns............yummmmm!

Screwy


----------



## donburke (23/12/12)

Screwtop said:


> The Mitre10 Mini Spit Roaster at $99 is way better than the Bunnings at $88
> 
> Larger plus adjustable height electric rotisserie not battery. Did lamb last night, while out for birthday drinks with a mate, piss easy cooking. Have a pork shoulder to do for Xmas Day, plus maybe smoke some prawns............yummmmm!
> 
> Screwy



might have to buy one as a back up souvla !


----------



## Screwtop (23/12/12)

donburke said:


> might have to buy one as a back up souvla !




Hey Fili............ they have lower and upper grills to, the dogs orchidea mate!

Screwy


----------



## donburke (23/12/12)

Screwtop said:


> Hey Fili............ they have lower and upper grills to, the dogs orchidea mate!
> 
> Screwy




the half dozen mitre 10 stores surrounding me have sold out :angry:


----------



## humulus (23/12/12)

donburke said:


> the half dozen mitre 10 stores surrounding me have sold out :angry:



Got my mini 240v spit roaster at BCF for $130


----------



## BPH87 (23/12/12)

Just knocked out my first pulled pork in the weber! bloody fantastic, but with room for improvement - guess I will have to try it a few more times


----------



## DU99 (23/12/12)

might go and check Mitre10


----------



## wobbly (24/12/12)

Check out "Masters" they have "Festiva" brand rotisseie's:- 240 volt for $59 and Battery for $49 that will fit BBQ with 2 to 6 burners and will hold up to 6kg meat

Cheers

wobbly


----------



## Screwtop (24/12/12)

donburke said:


> the half dozen mitre 10 stores surrounding me have sold out :angry:




Barstewards :angry:


----------



## donburke (24/12/12)

Screwtop said:


> Barstewards :angry:




bought the last 2 from bexley, one for the brother in law to ensure i am well fed when i visit

they are shorter than the bunnings ones, so i guess i'll have to use the bunnings one for the suckling pig


----------



## Byran (24/12/12)

Went to a bbq on sat night at a mates and his old boy cooked two gigantic pork loin roasts on the webber. Prob the best I have ever eaten and didnt notice any weird flavours from the charcoal. Although I did manage to drink about 12 or so before dinner....... so everything tasted pretty great.
Merry Christmas everybody! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (24/12/12)

donburke said:


> bought the last 2 from bexley, one for the brother in law to ensure i am well fed when i visit
> 
> they are shorter than the bunnings ones, so i guess i'll have to use the bunnings one for the suckling pig




Well Done!

Screwy


----------



## donburke (27/12/12)

jamieh said:


> alright fellas, bought diggers charcoal from bunnings, along with samba smoking chips (2 boxes....one is lamb and beef and the other poulty and pork), plus a basting brush and a couple more spit prongs....for anyone who has used diggers charcoal....would it be a wise idea to buy a pack of heat beads bbq briquettes just incase...or throw a few in for longer burning time? im normally cooking webbers in the garage with the backyard roller door fully open....just so the wind through the backyard doesnt make the charcoal burn out quicker...from previous cooking sessions ive found the charcoal lasts longer in the garage...5-6 hours compared to 2-3 in the backyard under the pergola....thoughts anyone or better ideas?



How did the turkey turn out ? How long did it take to cook ?


----------



## breakbeer (27/12/12)

Screwtop said:


> The Mitre10 Mini Spit Roaster at $99 is way better than the Bunnings at $88
> 
> Larger plus adjustable height electric rotisserie not battery. Did lamb last night, while out for birthday drinks with a mate, piss easy cooking. Have a pork shoulder to do for Xmas Day, plus maybe smoke some prawns............yummmmm!
> 
> Screwy



Agreed!

I got about halfway through cutting a keg in half to make my own spit, went to Mitre 10 to buy a couple more cut off discs for the angle grinder & then I saw their $99 spit roaster. SOLD!

First time I've ever done my own spit & I must say the results were spectacular. Cooked a Pork loin stuffed with apple, apricots & macadamia nuts & here's a pic of it almost done...





Tasted F'ing superb!

so good that I've just bought another Pork loin to spit on Satdee for my B'day


----------



## Wolfy (31/12/12)

First time I tried two-zone slow-cooking over charcoal on the Webber was Christmas day - turned out better (and easier) than I expected. Had to add more charcoal a few times, but that was easily done. Didn't monitor the exact temperature, it was simply as low as possible without putting out the burning coals.

The pulled pork cooked 3-2-1 was very good.
Christmas turkey was cooked for 5 hours wrapped in foil and the last hour out of the foil to get crispy skin - very moist and tender and perfectly cooked.
Surprisingly the meat did not get burned or overcooked.
I was also able to throw the potatoes, sweet potatoes and pumpkin (all wrapped in foil) on the hot-side for an hour-or-so to cook them too.


----------



## donburke (1/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> Well Done!
> 
> Screwy



christened the mitre 10 spit on news years eve, the bunnings one couldn't fit the suckler in depth, 4.5kg suckler, unfortunately i had to lose the head to fit it on

scored the skin, rubbed with heaps of salt and stuck it in the kegerator for 6 hours (can post a photo if someone wants to see the benefits of building a collar high enough  )

3 hours before cooking time, washed the salt off, filled the belly with 2 heads of garlic cut in half, a bunch of shallots, heaps of star anise, a few cloves, heaps of szechuan peppercorns, heaps of dried chillies, some fennel seeds and then sewed it up and secured to the spit rod, basically hunan style, then rubbed chinese five spice and salt with a bit of oil on the skin and let it come to room temp

2 hours cooking time, starting medium, then higher in the last half hour, and my word was it the best way i've ever cooked pork, the flavours came through the most delicate, moist and tender flesh, and the skin was nice and crispy and full of salty spicy goodness, i'm doing this one again definitely


----------



## Nick JD (1/1/13)

donburke said:


> View attachment 59684



My neighbour also has had an annoying Jack Russell.


----------



## Screwtop (2/1/13)

breakbeer said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I got about halfway through cutting a keg in half to make my own spit, went to Mitre 10 to buy a couple more cut off discs for the angle grinder & then I saw their $99 spit roaster. SOLD!
> 
> ...




Apricot and Macadamia! Thats it, another this weekend....yummmm!!



donburke said:


> christened the mitre 10 spit on news years eve, the bunnings one couldn't fit the suckler in depth, 4.5kg suckler, unfortunately i had to lose the head to fit it on
> 
> scored the skin, rubbed with heaps of salt and stuck it in the kegerator for 6 hours (can post a photo if someone wants to see the benefits of building a collar high enough  )
> 
> ...




Awesome little spits these! I move the coals around the firebox to suit like Donburke!


----------



## donburke (2/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> My neighbour also has had an annoying Jack Russell.



what did it taste like ?


----------



## Cocko (2/1/13)

donburke said:


> what did it taste like ?



I find Jack Russel, a nice cross between Staffy and Maltese....

With that limited space, you really want to go Fairy Penguin mate, delicious - way better than Platypus!


----------



## donburke (2/1/13)

Cocko said:


> I find Jack Russel, a nice cross between Staffy and Maltese....
> 
> With that limited space, you really want to go Fairy Penguin mate, delicious - way better than Platypus!




a little exotic dont you think ?

personally i find the common tabby readily available and a reliable crowd pleaser


----------



## Cocko (2/1/13)

donburke said:


> a little exotic dont you think ?
> 
> personally i find the common tabby readily available and a reliable crowd pleaser




Crown Lager. V .Little Creatures I guess...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## ausguy05 (21/2/13)

Hi all.
Just giving you guys the heads up about Heat Beads.
If you are experiencing a so called Kerosine taste or smell i can assure you it is not coming from the normal 4kg or 10kg heat beads at all!
The ingredients used to make this product have no relation to anything even close to such chemical. This product has a binding agent which is used for food which you are consuming everyday. It has an oxadising agent which is used in every other similar product. The main ingredient is basically processed briquettes with charcoal.
if you are experiencing strange odours or tastes it could be due to other factors. Here are some tips!
1. keep your lid off your webber etc until all beads are ashed over (totally beige in color and no black areas showing). Until this time they are still lighting and are not ready for cooking (you will still have plenty of cooking heat after this as they are very cold until this stage)
2. make sure any firelighters used are totally spent and are non existent before placing lid on or putting food near them.
This should help along with following directions from webber and heat bead packaging. And never burn them inside as they will consume the rooms oxygen and create carbon monoxide and will kill you!!

Now for the additional info.
Heat beads easy lite go through a dipping process which adds the lighting fluid to the beads to avoid the need for firelighters and lighting these creates large flames until this is burnt off, so always keep clear of overhead structures and patio walls/ceilings etc. (and kids of course).
This is the same situation as having a separate firelighter lighting them and is of similar chemical compound 

And if you are wondering how I know this, I have made them!!
Enjoy your cooking


----------

